# ESP Custom Shop Johnathon Deiley (Northlane)



## Djentlyman (Aug 21, 2018)

This looks amazing. Jag HH body with what looks like a 27" maple neck ebony board, neck through, evertune bridge and black hawks.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 21, 2018)

That’s BOSS.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Aug 21, 2018)

Jesus that’s amazing. 

Make it a production model....make it so!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 21, 2018)

that is pure sex


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 21, 2018)

super cool!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 21, 2018)

That's just a solid mix of some really fucking neat ideas.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 21, 2018)

Slick combo. Combined lots of cool elements for a non traditonal take. Almost like DEP's guitar player with the hollowbody


----------



## eggy in a bready (Aug 22, 2018)

Northlane sucks, but this guy has the best taste in guitars


----------



## zarg (Aug 22, 2018)

I love Northlane.

Sure they are blackhawks? I thought hes using the Impulse set like Josh does.


----------



## Taikatatti (Aug 22, 2018)

It’s perfect


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 22, 2018)

What is the point of ordering a neck through when you cut out most of the "through" to fit the bigass bridge?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Aug 22, 2018)

That looks killer.


----------



## angl2k (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a sexy guitar and I like the specs too. BRB selling a kidney to fund one...


----------



## JD27 (Aug 22, 2018)

I can’t stand the appearance of evertunes, but that is a sick guitar. One of my favorite ESP CS builds.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 22, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> What is the point of ordering a neck through when you cut out most of the "through" to fit the bigass bridge?



If they’re anything like me - the neck heel. 

I couldn’t give two shits about neckthrough or bolt on for “tone”. But neckthroughs have pretty much the smallest heel you can get.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Aug 22, 2018)

Very nice! I wish ESP did make it's own J style. Jazzmaster preferably. If you're lurking in here, Jon, pull some strings plz


----------



## Djentlyman (Aug 22, 2018)

zarg said:


> I love Northlane.
> 
> Sure they are blackhawks? I thought hes using the Impulse set like Josh does.


Just assuming that they are considering they were in his first sig.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 24, 2018)

Deiley and ESP's custom take on a modern version of the discontinued Fender Baritone Jaguar HH with the lead circuit switches for each pickup built in like on a traditional Jaguar.






I can dig it. I've been finding myself slowly drifting away from the Telecaster aesthetic and gravitating more towards the Jaguar/Jazzmaster aesthetic myself lately. I was considering a rare Fender Jaguar Baritone Custom a few months ago before I backed off from purchasing gear completely.


----------



## lewis (Aug 25, 2018)

Northlane are siiiick.
Awesome helpful dudes and god they have amazing tastes.

This axe is killer!. I love their tonal blend of Blackhawk/Impulse! No wonder their tones are always sweeeeet.

@noob_pwn yall must have the sickest guitar collection in the scene haha


----------



## t3tra (Aug 25, 2018)

Both of their guitarists seem to know exactly what they want out of a Guitar and how to make it work for their music. I saw them live a few months back and I must admit I was expecting a big mush live, but they were one of the best live bands I’ve ever seen. 

Plus this just looks awesome


----------



## walkhard (Aug 25, 2018)

thats pretty freaking sweet


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 26, 2018)

love it.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 28, 2018)

zarg said:


> I love Northlane.
> 
> Sure they are blackhawks? I thought hes using the Impulse set like Josh does.



It's a ceramic blackhawk bridge & impulse neck. Jon didn't want to swap out the bridge pickup in all his guitars if he swapped over and gets along great with the C-hawk.


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 28, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> What is the point of ordering a neck through when you cut out most of the "through" to fit the bigass bridge?



There's a huge chunk of wood missing but the even note volume/sustain that's typical to neck throughs still exists. A lot of evertune routing is in the back 1/2" of the body so there's still plenty of maple that's intact. We definitely notice the importance of construction.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 29, 2018)

That telecaster is even nicer. Damn this thread


----------



## goobaba (Aug 29, 2018)

That is really awesome! I love the combo of the old school Fender body types and modern specs.


----------

